# Nebraska Cigar Bars



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

this is takin from a local paper

Cigar bars will be allowed under Nebraskas state wide smoking ban. So now the fight is over where the smoke goes. The Group To Alleviate Smoking Pollution-GASP- argued Thrusday at a hearing on the cigar bar rules that the establishments should snuff the cigars if smoke wafts into neighboring businesses that must follow the Clean Indoor Act.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

slyder said:


> this is takin from a local paper
> The Group To Alleviate Smoking Pollution-GASP- argued Thrusday at a hearing on the cigar bar rules that the establishments should snuff the cigars if smoke wafts into neighboring businesses that must follow the Clean Indoor Act.


:c:c:c

Glad to hear that they will allow the cigar bars to operate though! :tu


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

madurolover said:


> :c:c:c
> 
> Glad to hear that they will allow the cigar bars to operate though! :tu


for now anyhow.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Shriner4cigars (May 25, 2009)

That is good news for us! We can hope they keep them open.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

im sure somebody will cry they can smell smoke in a store next door.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

I love cigarros. A little high priced but a cutie cuts your cigar for you ,real nice humidor.My wife and I stop there every time we are in Omaha


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

where at in omaha? i dont go there much anymore cause I get into trouble down there.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

It is in west Omaha at 13110 birch. Really a nice place to have a cigar and a drink. Even my wife likes it


----------



## robertw1249 (Apr 27, 2008)

hi all it would be nice if they open a good cigar bar here in norfolk


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep, this will be nice when it goes into effect. Cigarros will be a nice place to go late at night for some scotch or bourbon and a smoke.

Though Nickelbys will always be my first choice during business hours.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

I agree , I love nicklebys . Thats where most of my boxes for my guitars come from. Really good people.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

And I use alot of boxes


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

pcozad1 said:


> And I use alot of boxes


Wow those are really cool, how do they sound?


----------

